# Tropica aquacare topped with?



## rudirudi (20 Jan 2012)

Hi
Been looking at what substrate to use,initially considered Amazonia,but found other people have had good results with other materials.Tropica aquacare seems popular,tropica suggests 1cm covered with gravel (1 cm seems a bit stingy )what gravel would you  top it with,and could you top it sand,possibly black limpopo,more catfish friendly.Has anyone used Seachem flourite blacksand.


----------



## Tom (20 Jan 2012)

You could always mix it with a fine gravel, or even soil to get a deeper fertile substrate layer. You can then cap with sand, or a fine gravel.


----------



## sussex_cichlids (20 Jan 2012)

Have look at this 

http://www.aquascapist.com/substrates/c ... substrate/

They may help you decide


----------



## Westyggx (13 Mar 2012)

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Have look at this
> 
> http://www.aquascapist.com/substrates/c ... substrate/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
> 
> They may help you decide



Hi does anyone know of any links like the above with more info on other ready available subs?

Cheers


----------

